# would this work for video recording on the 5D III



## paulrobinson87 (Oct 25, 2012)

With the news of the clean HDMI out, I have been searching for different external recorders. I know about the atomos ninja, but was wondering if this product would work as well...? thanks!!

http://www.markertek.com/Video-Equipment/Digital-Video-Recorders/Blackmagic-Design/HYPERD-PT2.xhtml


----------



## JasonATL (Oct 25, 2012)

paulrobinson87 said:


> With the news of the clean HDMI out, I have been searching for different external recorders. I know about the atomos ninja, but was wondering if this product would work as well...? thanks!!
> 
> http://www.markertek.com/Video-Equipment/Digital-Video-Recorders/Blackmagic-Design/HYPERD-PT2.xhtml



Paul - I posted in a different thread wondering something similar. I currently have the alpha version of Magic Lantern loaded on my 5D Mark III and have played around with the HDMI out, but do not have a recorder.

A couple of things that I've thought about with regards to this. First, with the Hyperdeck Shuttle, you must have another monitor in order to use this with the 5D Mark III, currently (unless you don't mind not seeing at all what you are shooting  ). The 5D Mark III currently disables the built-in LCD when there is an active source connected to the HDMI port. Fortunately, the Shuttle allows for a loop-through external monitor to be attached. Second, the 5D Mark III currently outputs 1080i (at least according to my monitor and LCD TV that I've tried it with). Whether the 24p flag (or a 30p flag) is sent through this output is not clear to me. Hopefully, someone can clear this up. Recovering 24p from a 1080i stream can be easy if the flag is set. But, if it is not, it is my understanding that it is quite painful.

Regardless of how the 5D Mark III currently works, I think it remains to be seen how it WILL work once the new firmware is released.


----------



## bp (Oct 25, 2012)

They're very different units. One can double as a field monitor and is capable of recording to SSD or (much cheaper) laptop hard drives. The other is cheaper, but requires a separate monitor and requires SSD drives.

Good comparison here (not a review, just a comparison) http://www.sharbor.com/products-xtra/2244.html


----------



## paulrobinson87 (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks for the info! i did not realize that the LCD on the mk III would shut off if its hdmi were actively being used... 

Maybe ML will figure out a way to turn off that system preset in the mkIII so an external monitor is not completely necesary when filming with an external device... only time will tell.


----------

